# Taking the Plunge.



## LuisBR (Apr 10, 2013)

*Taking the Plunge in Barcelona*

Hi all,

So I have decided to take the plunge and move to Barcelona in late May/Early June and I am trying to sort out as much as I can while I am still in the UK.

The first thing I need is a Catalan Bank account, I have researched a few but am unsure as to any of them allow you to register an account from abroad. Does anyone have any advice on this?

The second thing is accomodation for my first month whilst I find a flatshare and get started with my employment. Does anybody know of any cheap option that I could look into for this first fortnight/month whilst I get settled? I am on a budget but I can afford 350-450pm to find somewhere. But anything cheaper would be fantastic.

I have researched on w w w Loquo . com and found a good idea for flats but would like to visit a few and need somewhere to stay in the meantime, and also, as i look though these advertisements, few seem to ask for deposits, is that fairly typical?

A lot I know but any help would be fantastic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

LuisBR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have decided to take the plunge and move to Barcelona in late May/Early June and I am trying to sort out as much as I can while I am still in the UK.
> 
> ...


Few seem to ask for deposits?
I would imagine that you'd have to pay a deposit for all flats. Maybe they just don't put it in the ad. It's typically 2 - 3 month rent.
I Googled *flats for long term rent Barcelona* and quite a few agencies came up. The lowest for a furnished 1 room flat was 495€ though, so you may have to look at unfurnished...
You could try in Spanish too *Alquiler piso Barcelona*. Prices were much lower, starting at 190€.
Maybe if you looked in Catalan you'd get even better prices!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LuisBR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have decided to take the plunge and move to Barcelona in late May/Early June and I am trying to sort out as much as I can while I am still in the UK.
> 
> ...



you have to be here before you can open a bank account - it can't be done online from abroad


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We moved here in February, this year - but came over in December to specifically open a non resident account. Passports only were required plus proof of UK address & income. Once Residencia was obtained, the account was changed to that of resident status......

We rent a small house & were required to pay 2 months rent in advance.


----------



## LuisBR (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice!

So would this mean I would already have to have an income to open the account?, as i would rather open it before I start employment, and transfer in savings.


Also I am looking for a houseshare to improve on my spanish and generally intergrate myself, so I will already to look in an establishjed house, does anyone have any experience of getting in a shared house on "loquo"?

Also any experience of cheap 1 month accomadation would be great.

I know its alot but need to overplan!!!!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You don't have to have an income to open a bank account. Just ID and money....
Best to open a non-resident account when you arrive, and switch over to resident account when you have it sorted.
I live in Barcelona, and for just a week there are loads of pensions, one star type hotels
for a one week stay.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

LuisBR said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> So would this mean I would already have to have an income to open the account?, as i would rather open it before I start employment, and transfer in savings.
> 
> ...


So, no one has pointed this out yet, but a possible flaw in the plan could be that you seem to need a job in order to make this work - is that right?


----------



## LuisBR (Apr 10, 2013)

I have about three interviews planned through a subsidary of my current company, they're promising but no 100% guarentee, if they do not come to fruition, I can afford to sustain myself for 2 months anyhow to try and find work elsewhere.

So a job is essential but I have a consistant plan of what to do if I do not get them, but more importantly need to plan for if I do (residency-ex18-bank account-flatshare)

Hence the reason I would like temporary accommodation whilst I sort everything out rather than a hostel.

I discovered this website barcelona-home*DOT*com 

Which is a great temporary option, just wondered if anyone knew anything cheaper as a 1 month living arrangement?


And thank you guys for the Bank info, I will open a non residence account first and then transfer when the time comes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LuisBR said:


> I have about three interviews planned through a subsidary of my current company,promising but no 100% guarentee, if they do not come to fruition, I can afford to sustain myself for 2 months anyhow to try and find work elsewhere.
> 
> So a job is essential but I have planned what to do if I do not get them, but need to plan for if I do (residency-ex18-bank account-flatshare)
> 
> ...


that doesn't exactly look cheap.....


Hostals aren't what we'd call a hostel in the UK - they're more like Bed & Breakfast hotels - not top class maybe but usually clean, comfortable & good value

that would give you time to look around for proper accommodation - or even keep you off the streets until you (hopefully) start work


----------



## LuisBR (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah they are pricey, there is one for 400p/m which is afforable and i'd have my own room for a month and so on but what you say sounds fantastic, the cheaper the better, and I really dont care about quality so much!!! 

I have struggled to find such things that arn't similarly priced.

What also worries me is if I must give an address for anything (work/bank/future tenancy)


----------



## LuisBR (Apr 10, 2013)

well got a some great and positive responses from my potential employer, so it looks great!

Just a few more questions, any cheap short stay accomodation anyone could reccomend? (hostels n such)

and is NIE or residency needed for emplyment, I can imagine this being difficult to obtain in my first days there, so does anybody have any peronal experiences of obtaining these without speaking spanish? and do you get them on the same day? I am worried my employer may need it for when i arrive with them.

and I know i will need healthcare provisions, do these cost, what are peoples experiences in getting them?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

LuisBR said:


> well got a some great and positive responses from my potential employer, so it looks great!
> 
> Just a few more questions, any cheap short stay accomodation anyone could reccomend? (hostels n such)
> 
> ...


Yes, you do need the NIE.
Yes, there is a lot of info here about getting the NIE and Residnecy Certificate
Yes, it will cost you to get healthcare if you're not paying into social security here, but if you're going to be employed here, then presumibly you will be???

You need to have a good look at the FAQ sticky which has anwers to a lot of different questions...


----------

